# I've Decided To Plant My 115 Gal Tank



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

What do i need besides just plants ? Any additives ? Or chemicals ? whats the maintenance ? What are the pros and cons ? Thanks guys


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

well a good substrate really helps with plant growth. a light source that is can be low or high depending on your plants. if your doing a low tech you dont really need much but plants and light. in the high lighting planted tanks you will need strong lights and maybe a co2 system. pros would be nice looking aqua-scape and nitrate remover.. i really dont see any cons


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Im more on the low tech end, what kind of light and what plants would i need for a low tech setup ?


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

most stuff that starts with javas, crypts "most crypts burn when they are put in a different tank but dont worry new leaves will grow back.", most moss and vals? oh yeh anubias too. my low tech runs on regular light fixtures. but my medium runs on 4 shop lights


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Oh ok, thanks, where can i find these plants ?


----------



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

On a low light set-up in a room with alot of daylight, you can get medium plants to flourish beautifully. I say that as I got some Bleheri (cant remember the first part of name, Echidorous or something







. I was informed by most that it wouldnt grow in my tank but it has absolutly exploded and two plants are now covering half of my 60g(uk) tank in just a few months. 
I had Elodea Densa, but although it grows like mad in any light, it also dies quick at the bottom and leaves a mess in the tank. In the past ive had Banana plant, Onion plnat, some amazon swords. java moss(this grew like wildfire and kept the crayfish fed) and moss balls. There is another plant that i had i just saw in a old pic, that grew fast from the bottom and covered the top of the tank. Ill find out name after work and post it.

My tank has bob standard Juwel aquarium lights, not the T5 standards, the old ones. No ferts or anything, no direct sunlight just in a lit room. if you search around, you can get loads of lovely plants for a low light setup. Make sure you get some pics up when your planted!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

balluupnetme said:


> What do i need besides just plants ? Any additives ? Or chemicals ? whats the maintenance ? What are the pros and cons ? Thanks guys


Lot tech setup plants would be

java moss
java fern
anubias
crypts
vals

These plants are all common at most lfs or you could check kijiji or craigslist for local sellers.

If you want low tech you dont need any chemicals or additives. Maitnence is minimal. I just remove decaying leaves and do water changes. I dont bother to vac ad there are too many plants. For substrate fine gravel or playsand will work fine with hardy plants, but an actual plant substrate would still be better.

Another option is to look into "elnatural" tanks by Dianna Walched (spellings off)


----------

